# Ergo or boba 3g?



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

So I was planning on buying an ergo for baby #2 but now I'm considering the Boba 3g - I have so many friends who love their ergos, and I don't know anyone with the Boba so maybe I'm just being influenced by all the recent advertising I've seen for their new model.

Anyone who has used these have an option as to which is better? This is baby #2 so I want a carrier I can use pretty much from birth so I can play with my toddler while wearing the baby. I am planning to make my own stretchy wrap like a Moby because I've heard those are great for the newborn phase so I'll have one of those also, but I'm only planning to buy one main carrier.


----------



## dovemama (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yes, Moby is great for newborns. As are wraps of cotton (think Didymos)

We have an Ergo, but I would not recommend it for a newborn. There was just way to much room and too much open space. Not a big fan.

Good luck!


----------



## cocobean (Jan 31, 2009)

We have a Boba and I love it! It had a pretty big learning curve for us but once we got it figured out it was great! I have not used an ergo and would like to. For newborns we use a Moby, as the boba is onlly for 6 months and older.


----------



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I found a Moby on Craigslist that I bought and ended up choosing the Boba as my main carrier instead of the Ergo - after reading reviews, it sounded like a lot of people didn't like the Ergo for newborns and young infants, and I didn't like the idea of having to buy a separate bulky newborn insert. I found very few negative reviews of the Boba and I figured with the model being so recent the resale price would be pretty high if I don't like it and decide to sell it.


----------



## Jodie (Jul 18, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cocobean*
> 
> We have a Boba and I love it! It had a pretty big learning curve for us but once we got it figured out it was great! I have not used an ergo and would like to. For newborns we use a Moby, as the boba is onlly for 6 months and older.


From what I saw the Boba 3G goes from 7lbs to 45lbs and has a newborn hold(an adjustment made to the carrier) but no inserts.


----------

